# Do I say something?



## ak41 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I need advice if I should say something. As I mentioned in a previous post I am concencerend about my husband cheating on me, not that he has ever given me any reason to ever believe that he would or that he is. But now Thursday night he forgot his phone in his truck, than this morning he left to go work on the family farm and he took his phone with him which he has never done before (mind you he does come home for a hour or so before he goes back there for the day and he typically takes it than) so I am very thrown off by this. Should I ask him about it and if so how should I address it with out coming off badly? He always says he will never cheat and to let him prove me wrong that he's not that guy. Thoughts?


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not really sure what you're concerned about here...could you maybe explain a little better?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do not say anything to him yet.

Does he keep his phone password protected?

Have you checked the cell bill to see if there is a number that he talkes to or txts often?


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

I know spending time here on TAM reading all the signs/red flags of infidelity ...it can tend to make a person paranoid, lol.

What you are describing doesn't sound like cause for concern to me. Are there others things that are making you suspicious??


----------



## ak41 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, I didn't say anything to him. I can check our cell bill and there isn't any weird numbers. He doesn't have his phone password protected. He gave me his computer password awhile back. I think I'm just getting paranoid because of my past relationships and being things have been so rocky. I guess I just fear he will look elsewhere. Any advice on how to help me? Books, articles, etc.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

If he is not doing anything and your just projecting you may need to reel yourself in. He might turn it around on you. The person accusing might be the guilty one. Stop right now with checking all his things. You did, found nothing, now stop. This can develop into something real unhealthy. You are bringing this baggage into your marriage. Good luck to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

sorry, but working on a farm & NOT carrying a phone with him??? That would seem odd to me. Unless he always has a truck CB to call out for help if needed?

Sorry, but the part about forgeting phone in truck & then taking it with him the next day.... Does not give me concerns for cheating. Concerns for cheating would be ... new underwear showing up in the wash... Him needing to go to a meeting/ out with buddies & also needing to get dressed up for it.

Him getting messages & staying up late to reply to them.. then they are all deleted later.

Those would be signs of cheating. Not bringing his phone out to work with him.


----------

